# Humor: Commisar Daniels



## EmperorsChosen (Jan 25, 2008)

Like, Hate, else?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I do.... nice one, mate!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, thats awesome.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Cute little thing!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Not as class as the Nid/Tau one but very good mate.

Keep em coming!:biggrin:


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

anyone else have any humor pics?


----------



## cheaz (May 29, 2008)

anyone got anying like the nid/tau hummor pic


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nice looks just like the Washington crosses the Delaware picture.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

its funny how my name is "daniel"......


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

hehehe theyll never get across with flashlights they need to start throwing grenades in the water to propel them


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

thats a good pic!


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

lol nice. good idea to work from but more flashlights in the water would be more fitting


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

He's about to go all George Washington!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it!!!!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

that's hilarious. the chimera doesn't really need paddling by flashlights, but i guess it just makes it look more like washington crossing the delaware. should've made the scene winter, but i'd give it an A+


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I lol'ed at that...
lol


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

lol.... and for some reason I could see this happening.

"You men start Paddling, I'm going to strike an Intimidating pose to hold the enemy at bay!"


----------



## Gruekillaz (Sep 28, 2008)

that's really funny


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

gotta love how even in the year 40,000 theres still a need for paddles


----------

